# Garden City access surf fishing



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Where can you park for free To fish Garden City beaches??? Also Where can you park To fish the south jetty?? Thank you for any info.
Kim


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Past the Garden City Pier there are several free beach access parking lots. I like Yucca Avenue, in Georgetown county so sharks are fair game and easy to find fleas.

Please specify what jetty you are thinking about. Big difference in how to get to either way


----------



## Pomppair (Jun 10, 2013)

We drive all the way down to Dolphin and park there. If don't have a cart you can enter the beach there. But if you cart you can't fit through a few of the groins-at least we can't. So you'll need to walk down the street until the last public access before the private neighborhood. Be mindful of rides though. Once you are down that far you will be trapped at high. You must get in the beach before the ride comes up... And know you are staying until it goes back out. Hope that helps. Great fishing down there


----------



## Pomppair (Jun 10, 2013)

And by ride I mean tide... Silly iPhone.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There are a bunch of public access spots south of the pier. They look like little lots that would hold 10 or so cars each and most important of all have a beach access ramp/stairs and a sign saying public access.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

To fish the south jetty you will need to go down and enter huntington park entrance drive up to the north access and walk. about a mile and quarter to the jetty along the beach from there


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you for all your help. I will try south of the pier this morning. Look for a guy and wife With a blue Fish cart. Not very pretty But it hauls my gear fine. And yes I am talking About my fish cart. LOL 
Kim


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Well we hit that spot yesterday. Met a nice local gentleman that gave us tips on the fish. We could not get a bite or of fish. He brought in a few blues and whiting. Three gentleman down the beach from us did much better. Blues whiting and a keeper flounder. We went back today and did much better. 2 lady fish 20 inches plus, 1 keeper and one small blue. 1 keeper and several underside whiting. Almost all were caught on cut blue fish chunks. Many other times both hooks were cleaned out. One more day and trying to decide what to do. We did much better this year than the past. Still would like a keeper flounder. Possibly next year. 
Kim


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I always catch most of my flounder in the fall, September, October, November and first week of December are the time for flounder in Myrtle Beach in my opinion. Mullet running south on the beach puts them almost to dry sand.


Last year didn't catch a keeper until mid June, year before early July! I really don't even start fishing for them until June anyways. Lots of shorts in spring on the beach, much better flounder fishing in Murrells Inlet in the spring and summer


----------

